# Super Jolly Burr Alignment



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe not an issue but on my sj, the burr mounting holes have a larger diameter than the attachment screws, by several mils. this results in a noticable amount of play on re-assembly and hence possible mis-alignment between the upper and lower burrs. I have gotten around this by shimming the attachment screws with 'doughnuts' made from cut off rawl plugs. I can't say if it affects the grind but I feel better about it, though larger beans at finer grinds now seem to take a bit longer.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi rmat,

So I think I know what you mean and I think I've noticed the same problem. I just try to centre all 3 holes on the burr carrier then hold in place while screwing burrs back on.

I'd like to see a pic of these doughnuts you've made to see if I could attempt them myself.

I'm fairly certain it isn't disastrous if its not completely in the centre but I could be wrong...

I'd also be interested if anyone knows more on this.


----------



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

here's a link to the 'shrink tubing' version which shows the idea:


http://imgur.com/b8hFP


I don't have a photo of the rawl plug version yet but it's a lot less hassle to make and works better.


----------



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

hi

I've uploaded some photos and instructions of the rawl plug alignment mod here:


http://imgur.com/xc3pt


On my sj I was able to dial down one whole unit afterwards. As mentioned earlier, it seems that larger beans now take longer to engage. ymmv, usual caveats apply


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I've never come across this problem on any of the many grinders we've re-bladed

Could be: either the screws have the wrong shaped heads, or the (new ?) blades are the wrong ones.


----------



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

The panhead screws in the photos are the ones which came with my grinder and it's nearly new.

If Mazzer does use screw heads for their burr alignment, the extra clearances needed for the manufacturing tolerances on each item (screw head, burr and carrier) means there's already potential for mis-alignment - how much is allowable/good I don't know.

Also, I'm not 100% sure my burrs aren't genuine (no laser etch) but they fit/function ok. I do have a new set of Mazzer oem burrs and the 5mm rawl plug fits the mounting holes the same way as the ones I currently use.

The least this mod does is give non-Mazzer burrs better alignment but it might also do the same for their own burrs too. Whether this gives an advantage I can't say.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Hi rmat,
> 
> So I think I know what you mean and I think I've noticed the same problem. I just try to centre all 3 holes on the burr carrier then hold in place while screwing burrs back on.
> 
> ...


Yes I experienced exactly the same issue. The holes in the Mazzer burrs are bigger than the screws, it does seem a bit crazy as I thought they would be self centring.

I spoke to CoffeeChap about this and they're apparently like this to give a bit of play incase the screw holes in the burr carriers are a bit out.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I spoke to CoffeeChap about this and they're apparently like this to give a bit of play incase the screw holes in the burr carriers are a bit out.


LoL, Italian precision engineering then !


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> LoL, Italian precision engineering then !


I know...my thoughts exactly


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

well after cleaning my burrs ive come across this problem, it's a bit of a pain to get em centered









I might have to wait till tomorrow and do the rawl plug mod...

Edited to add:-

----- Will the pressure of grinding beans centre the burrs if they're not dead centre? ----


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I paid attention to burrs that needed changing and saw what appears to be a shift to one side of the hole caused by the torque applied during the grind process. Now, given that the screws are round and the holes are round it seems likely to me that this shift to the side will settle at the point of furthest possible travel so for a single burr it will be aligned with the holes and not the carrier center necessarily, Not such great news if the holes are not precisely drilled and tapped at a given distance from the center of the rotating carriers, but the rotation or offset should be the same for each.

I think I lucked in with the Santos as the holes were waaay out but the circumference of the D64 burrs were a precise fit to the two carrier lipped edges, so much so that they needed pressing in. Alignment of each carrier with one another is out of our control.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think El Carajillo posted on using spacers. Struggling to find it on the IPhone.







He fitted mine for me, seems crazy that they're not self centring!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes Urban , Frank did post about using spacers to align the burrs, I remember reading it myself. I used a couple of rips of thin cardboard when I did mine. The only issue with spacers is that they only work for the lower burrs.

I think this is the thread ; http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19661-Grungy-burr-carrier&highlight=burr+alignment

but looks like Franks cleared out the images from his attachments


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Yes Urban , Frank did post about using spacers to align the burrs, I remember reading it myself. I used a couple of rips of thin cardboard when I did mine. The only issue with spacers is that they only work for the lower burrs.
> 
> I think this is the thread ; http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19661-Grungy-burr-carrier&highlight=burr+alignment
> 
> but looks like Franks cleared out the images from his attachments


Yes you are quite correct Marcus, I was clearing post's and obsolete photos AND inadvertently wiped post's and photos I did not intend to.Including something I was looking for:mad:









I will try and set up and take some more


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I've as similar issue with attachments as well Frank. I think at some point the forums quota allowance has been drastically reduced as I'm now unable to post any new attachments because I'm over quota. Even deleting a lot of past attachments has still left me over quota.

I've now setup a PhotoBucket account and am uploading images there and then linking them to any new posts I make. When I "insert image" I just change the tab to "url" and paste in the direct link to the image on PhotoBucket


----------

